# Hardware Assisted Virtual Synths



## chimuelo (Feb 5, 2017)

Keyscape, Omnisphere and Zebra2 HZ.
I'm sure other softies will work too.

I just can't use built in FX on software or hardware synths.
Must have total control over parameter modulation plus huge difference in sound quality.

Last few months I modified all interfaces, added modified Tube OctoPres, Tube Sonic Enhancers and settled for high quality Radial 8 Channel Tube Summing mixer, the Radial Space Heater.
Not only is it DB-25 In and out but each channel has Inserts.
Tried a EHX Polyphase, TC Helix, Moog but ended up with Walrus Audio Vanguard Dual Phaser.

For recording I can't say if it's needed, but the synths have much more presence now and the extra voltage from the Radial 35/70/140v to the Tubes really sounds fantastic when you want some rough edges during Filter Sweeps.
I was adding some FM, and AM Tricks but voltage, raw sizzling voltage is what works.
Plus it helps when adding hardware Rack mounted fx and pedals.

For example Zebra2 HZ goes from the Interface into the Tubes, gets Walrus Phaser inserted, is outputted to the DSP Mixer where 2 x TC Fireworx and a DSP Pitch Shifter can be added per preset.

I use the VCAs on Z2 HZ to separate high frequency content.
My software emulations of old String Machines and Waldorf Wave sounds through the Tubes and Walrus are better than hardware thanks to powerful routing.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 10, 2017)

dNa FX Rack for Chorus/Flange/Pitch Shift on AUX 1
Walrus Audio Dual Phaser FX Pedal AUX 2
dNa Prime Time Delay AUX 3
TC Fireworx Multi FX + Reverb AUX 4

Zebra2 HZ does incredible String Machine/Mellotron sounds so crucial having Tube Driven Dual Phaser for that Gary Wright/Styx type of effect.
But Zebra2 HZ using hardware and DSP FX instead of Native is the juice for me.


----------

